# MX-980 expansion pack???



## freehugs (May 7, 2009)

Hi, I have a MX-980, and am getting the s/ware from URC, but they say there is no link they can supply for the expansion pack. Does anyone know if there is a link I can get for this??? 
Thanks in advance:wits-end:


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I too have the same question.

I got my 980 last year and the dealer supplied the MX-Editor but they did not supply the expansion pack. I am planning to redo my remote this weekend and it would be great to have the expansion pack before I do this.

Also, I would love to try out the CCP if anyone knows how to get it.

Thanks, in advance.


----------

